# hardened сервер не отвечает на запросы

## fank

привет всем!

есть сервер как виртуальная машина vmware

поднят hardened профиль

через какое-то время после старта сервера он перестает реагировать на подключения по tcp

пинг продолжает работать, tracepath в то же время не работает

фаерволы проверены (их нет на госте, на хостовой машине крайне примитивный)

все виртуальные машины настроены на NAT, все друг друга видят и нормально работают

только с одной проблемы

что сделал

1. ulimit -n 4096 (было 1024) на госте и на хосте

2. внимательно пересобрал ядро на госте.

3. обновил glibc

4. написал этот пост =)

как выяснить причину сбоя?

----------

## ba

 *fank wrote:*   

> привет всем!есть сервер как виртуальная машина vmware

 

значит локальная консоль в эту вирт машину есть?

что на консоли?

залогиниться дает?

последние строчки dmesg-а на госте?

что говорит netstat -an на госте?

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> значит локальная консоль в эту вирт машину есть?

 

не понял, что значит "локальная" - ssh естественно есть

на консоли все в порядке, никаких странных сообщений

не уловил сути вопроса, сорри, уточни плиз

 *Quote:*   

> залогиниться дает?

 

без малейших проблем по ssh

 *Quote:*   

> последние строчки dmesg-а на госте?

 

```
ReiserFS: sda7: checking transaction log (sda7)

ReiserFS: sda7: Using r5 hash to sort names

grsec: mount of /dev/sda7 to /var by /bin/mount[mount:906] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:903] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of shm to /dev/shm by /bin/mount[mount:906] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:903] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of binfmt_misc to /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc by /bin/mount[mount:909] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:903] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Adding 1060248k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1060248k

grsec: time set by /sbin/hwclock[hwclock:925] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:924] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

eth0: link up

grsec: time set by /usr/sbin/ntpdate[ntpdate:3221] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/runscript.sh[runscript.sh:3220] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: time set by /usr/sbin/ntpd[ntpd:3273] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/init[init:1] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

```

 *Quote:*   

> что говорит netstat -an на госте?

 

тут все ок, никаких странностей

впрочем, одна странность была

в один момент показывались соединения с соседа, которых на соседе не было

воспроизвести к сожалению не удалось

плюс еще такое

на другом сервере работает мониторинг monit - проверяется коннект на 443 порт на этот глючный сервер

так вот периодически якобы соединение пропадает - тест на коннекшн проваливается

якобы - потому что в браузере все работает нормально

----------

## ba

 *fank wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   значит локальная консоль в эту вирт машину есть? 
> 
> не понял, что значит "локальная"

 

значит та которая обычно на экране монитора (/dev/tty*)

 *fank wrote:*   

>  - ssh естественно есть

 

 *fank wrote:*   

> через какое-то время после старта сервера он перестает реагировать на подключения по tcp

 

ммм... тогда я не понял как соотносятся эти два факта, ssh же по tcp

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> значит та которая обычно на экране монитора (/dev/tty*)

 

да, тут вобщем ничего странного, обычный старт системы

 *Quote:*   

> ммм... тогда я не понял как соотносятся эти два факта, ssh же по tcp

 

собственно, я тоже ничего не понимаю

вот сейчас например - работает апач на 443 порту, быстро и хорошо

я сижу на этом серваке в шелле

он пингуется с любого соседа

НО

с одного из соседей(1) tracepath не идет, с другого(2) работает

с этого же соседа(1) телнет на порт 3306 не работает

а может быть и наоборот

----------

## Bircoph

нужно смотреть все цепочки iptables, правила ip и tc, на всякий случай + sysctl-параметры сети.

----------

## fank

судя по всему, проблема пофиксилась после тюнинга sysctl параметров

каких именно - не скажу точно

----------

